# usb mouse trouble

## pantz

i have an IBM Optical Navigator usb mouse (it has a wheel and an extra side button)

i just got gentoo 1.2 installed and did an emerge gnome.

when i woke up this morning i tried to configure X but startx always fails with an error about not finding my dev/mouse or something like that.

i'm not sure if i didnt configure my mouse properly in compiling the kernel - or its just in my configuration of XFreeConfig

1. anyone got any clues for what i should enable in the kernel for a usb mouse

2. can someone show me their configuration for a usb mouse in their XFreeConfig file

thanks

pantz

----------

## rojaro

as there are four diffrent HID (human interface device) Drivers you need to know what chipset you are running as you cant turn on all of them as some of them disturb each other.

so, first, you gotta check what chipset you have and then you have to configure your kernel. under "USB Support" is a section named "USB Host Controllers". the EHCI is for modern USB2.0 controllers, so if your board is usb2.0 compatible you have to enable this one. if not, you probably need the first UHCI ("UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support") driver. if you cant find it in there then probably the other UHCI ("UHCI Alternate Driver (JE) support") driver is activated, which you have to disable then. you can also enable the OHCI driver in case you arent sure what chipset you have.

second, you have to enable the "USB Human Interface Devices (HID)" support ("USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support"). 

third, go to the "Input core support" in which you should enable the mouse support. you can specify your default screen resolution there too, but you probably can leave the settings there as these apply to graphic tablets  and digitizers only.

compile kernel, install it and reboot. that's it.

----------

## nater21

in your XF86Config file, try changing the device to /dev/usbmouse instead of /dev/mouse

it worked for me

----------

## Guest

I have this same mouse.  Did you manage to get the thumb button to work.  With the following XF86Config, the scroll wheel/button is set as no 4(up) and 5(down) and 2(when pressed) but the thumb button is non-functioning.

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "Buttons" "6"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

I would like to have the thumb button as no 2 if possible.  BTW, I an using the supplied usb to ps/2 adaptor.

----------

## Vanquirius

check out this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79

btw, the "standard" device for usb mouses is "/dev/input/mice"

be sure to put that in ur XF86Config

----------

## Guest

I'm not using usb.  The mouse comes with the usb connector attached, but I am using the usb to ps/2 adaptor so I can plug it in the ps/2 mouse port.  Is there any advantage to setting it up to use usb?

What I really want to know is how can I get the thumb button to work.

----------

## smtanner

ops.  forgot to login.

Anyways, adding usb support and using the usb port instead of th ps/2 port for my mouse makes the thumb button functional.

----------

